# Band Material Bulk Purchases



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Guys/Ladies,

Buying in bulk makes sense for people like me who live outside of the areas of SS popularity where few vendors even sell SS material much less have any sort of selection.

But my concern is that knowing these materials break down in time with age as well as exposure to UV, is there a way to store say Thera Band's or rubber bands like 105's or 107's or tubes where by a number of years down the road and the time it took to use them up the oldest of the batch might be as good as the day it was purchased?

Is this possible?

How do you store your band flats or tubes?

Teach


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

vacuum pack them or at least put them in air tight bags and put them in a cool dark place


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here some threads on the topic :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28191-how-i-preserve-my-latex-tubesflats-long-term/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21782-storing-latex/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11351-band-life-expectancy/


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the links Treefork, that tells me what I needed to know. :hmm: I'll come up with something.

FYI, I was talking with my pharmacist about storing garden vegetable seeds and told him I was looking for some of those desicant capsules that come with most over the counter and prescription medications now a days. I asked if he could save the ones that come in drug shipments for me and he was more than happy to do so as they normally get thrown out. At his advise he told me that if I took the material out of the capsules and placed it in the oven at a low temp for an hours or so it would drive out any stored moisture it and essentially re-new it. So not only can it be had for free it can be re used over and over again.


----------

